# Can't Describe the Sound!



## LuckyLion23 (12 mo ago)

Greetings from San Diego!

Hello, First time on this Forum, and I have joined it! Pretty awesome community that was built here. Already have solved one of my problems with the XM radio not working!

I took delivery of the new Model S a couple weeks ago and have had a few issues but for the most part everything is fine and I love this Car! I actually have more love for the Model S than I do for the DB11 in the garage. 

I do have an issue that is driving me nuts, and I searched the forum for and can't seem to find anything, maybe because I can't describe the sound. 

When I turn the wheel backing out of my driveway at very low speeds, I'm getting this sound that I can't describe. It almost feels like the tire is skipping a piece of the tire, wait, wrong word, grinding, nope, thumping? I don't know. When I turn the wheel straight and drive its fine. ONLY when I turn the wheel while backing up or turning the wheel when I'm going forward. Almost like half the tire has tread, and the other half does not? Anybody familiar with this, or is this a dealer issue? 

Thank you in advance!

Andrew


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum! 

Can't say we can offer any help without more details. Any chance you can upload a video to youtube and link it here? Otherwise sounds like you should make an appointment with Tesla to have it checked out


----------



## LuckyLion23 (12 mo ago)

TrevP said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!
> 
> Can't say we can offer any help without more details. Any chance you can upload a video to youtube and link it here? Otherwise sounds like you should make an appointment with Tesla to have it checked out


I will try and do that.. Hopefully the sound it makes will pick up on the audio. Thank you!


----------



## AStuf (May 31, 2021)

I hear it too. Issue seems to be on other cars where high speed handling is prioritized over comfort.
e.g. https://www.mcgrathautoblog.com/aut...kermann-effect-in-the-2014-corvette-stingray/


----------



## LuckyLion23 (12 mo ago)

AStuf said:


> I hear it too. Issue seems to be on other cars where high speed handling is prioritized over comfort.
> e.g. https://www.mcgrathautoblog.com/aut...kermann-effect-in-the-2014-corvette-stingray/


----------



## LuckyLion23 (12 mo ago)

I think is exactly what it is! Only at low speeds and in my driveway. I also noticed its only in the morning when the tires are cold. I tried it the afternoon after I have driven the car a lot and it doesn’t do it. Thank you!


----------

